# Women's Royal Rumble



## Tomzy95 (Jan 6, 2019)

Also, where was Asuka and Bliss?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

WWEfan4eva said:


> To me it sucks
> 
> They filled up the Spots with only Legends
> 
> ...


Bro nobody cares about Sarah Logan

Well duh ofc ronda was going to win

she's under contract it was just a matter of when she would return

and why would you have NXT people in for a couple minutes to be eliminated?


----------



## Tomzy95 (Jan 6, 2019)

Oracle said:


> Bro nobody cares about Sarah Logan
> 
> Well duh ofc ronda was going to win
> 
> ...


Didn’t Ronda’s contract recently expire? She would have renewed.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Man bummed no Asuka and where the fuck was Bliss?
Also who did Sasha piss off?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I enjoyed the latter stages of the Royal Rumble. They had the correct final five and Ronda Rousey winning makes sense given Women's Wrestling peaked during her tenure and she's a legit fighter.

One complaint I'd have would be that there were too many past timers returning that shouldn't have been there. Having Ivory show up was funny to us old fans but when you have a Melina looking fat, Summer Rae looking sixty years old, Alicia Fox looking brittle and Kelly Kelly looking like a completely different person anybody under the age of 20 whose not a complete mark is going to be confused as to who all these old people are and why there is so many of them in this Royal Rumble.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

It was my favorite match of the night. Not saying it was perfect but I damn near cried when Mickie came out to hardcore country and the pop she got. Such an amazing legendary moment.


----------

